# My rats don't like their igloo



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I got my two youngest rats an igloo that's supposed too be for a bunny lol,but they never use it? They either sleep on the shelf or pod...does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I’m mean and don’t give mine igloo’s lol, especially new rats. I much prefer to offer them open beds so they can really interact with the world and grow up brave and confident. It does really work. It might be that your lads think the same. If so you could put a few holes around the edge and turn it upside down and hang it up as a hanging bed. My lads love this kind of thing.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

My rats use their igloo now And then but mostly for stashing ... I guess in a rats mind it's like why sleep there when there are so many other great places to sleep

Lol isamurat I almost did that for my rats at one point.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Good idea Isa! Our room gets really bright during the day unless it's raining so I was trying too keep them at least happily asleep in a dark place. Thank you guys for the wonderful responses


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

I had an igloo that my rats loved until i was in the kitchen and heard a terrible squeal, i leg it to see one if my boys must on been on the top and some how got his little toe caught in the little slits that helps them breathe! My poor boy was hanging upside down and stuck! I took the igloo straight out after that!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to have a wooden hut for my rats to use and they used it, but I removed it for the reason that Isamurat said, so they could interact with me more. Things are much better since I removed it. I gave them a little fleece bed (the picture) for small animals and they LOVED it until they ripped it to shreds.. which I'm sure they had fun with also. Now they lay in their hammock, since the bed is totaled.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually have two of those and they either decide to throw it in the litterbox or poop on it -.- cause they decided too chew the clip off


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

My girl has an igloo and a wooden sleep house and rarely stays in either. I will find her sleeping on the corner of a shelf in the open, in her cardboard tube or most recently her favorite hangout, a pop tart box!! I think she was a street rat in a previous life! Lol!!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Our older boy has an igloo but he just uses it to stash food, lol. He sleeps behind it in a bed he always makes out of paper we give him, he shreds it. Our babies don't have an igloo but they sleep in a pop tart box.


----------



## DensilAndDoughnutOwner (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine tend to pee in theirs, and sleep on the shelf. I find that poking a hole in the top, and hanging it was much better. Then they chewed the chain, then the rope so I got them a hammock instead. They love that much more!;D


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, igloos are designed by people. Rats would never think of something like that. The favorite spot for mine is their hammock; just a little square piece of fleece clipped at the top of their Rat Manor. It's good to stop by their cage once in a while, tell them "Hi" and enjoy sleepy faces.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I actually use my flower pot for my ratties. It was on sale at walmart and soooo cute i really couldnt go without it. Its blue, yellow,green, and pink and in the shape of a turtel. The boys sleep in it from time to time but lately they have been just kinda chillin on the top shelf. Or barried in the cuddel sack.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

They don't even like hammocks either! Lol


----------

